
The U.S. ranks 3rd in liking the United States - heelhook
http://rankingamerica.wordpress.com/2012/05/23/the-u-s-ranks-3rd-in-liking-the-united-states/
======
rm999
It's 2012, why don't we look at the 2012 rankings where it's #1?

[http://www.pewglobal.org/database/?indicator=1&survey=14...](http://www.pewglobal.org/database/?indicator=1&survey=14&response=Favorable&mode=chart)

~~~
jamesmcn
What happened to Kenya and Lithuania? Did some American backpackers do
something horribly insensitive?

~~~
herbig
They weren't included in the poll for that year.

------
dromidas
They need to normalize this against the general amicability of the population
of the countries.

Ask them if they like North Korea and Canada and use that as a general idea
for if the country's citizens just happen to like everyone.

------
dazzawazza
IMHO it's a far more sane country if it has some proportion of it's population
who are critical of themselves (and others)

Then again I am british and the only person we loathe more than 'Johnny
Foreigner' is ourselves.

